# Sky are a total waste of space



## samanthajane (1 Apr 2009)

I cannot believe what can have done today. 

I have sky talk which means i get free call 24hours to a number of different countries. 

They have blocked my account to all of these because your not allowed to spend over a certain amount in 7 days. I've never missed a payment with them. The only reason my bill is high is because i've been calling mobiles trying to get a job sorted.

I am paying for this sky talk service that they have now stopped.

I am so angry at the moment....am on hold trying to get an answer at the moment. I bet i dont get one.


----------



## colm (1 Apr 2009)

Did you go over the limit set on what you could spend in a 7 day period?


----------



## samanthajane (1 Apr 2009)

yeah i never even knew about the limit. 

But i still dont think it's right that i'm paying for a service that i cant use. I've cancelled it now anyway. Unless i paid the bill today they wern't going to re-connect the service, the bill wont even be issued untill next month. 

They said it was to stop my bill getting any higher.....but it's free to call on sky talk so it doesn't matter cause my bill wouldn't get higher. It only 100.


----------



## Smashbox (1 Apr 2009)

Strange. Personally I have had LOADS of problems with Sky, but with the Sky+ box.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Apr 2009)

samanthajane said:


> yeah i never even knew about the limit.
> 
> .....but it's free to call on sky talk so it doesn't matter cause my bill wouldn't get higher.


You probably should have read the "acceptable use" policy that you must have signed up to?


----------



## samanthajane (1 Apr 2009)

oh yeah that small print that nasa would find hard to translate!!!! And you dont actually sign anything with them they ramble on about a few things on the phone and you recieve "the terms of use" in the post afterwards. 

If i was told "when you reach a certain limit we will block your calls....oh and still charge you the full amount to use this service, even though you cant use it" then i would of thought twice about signing up. 

If i had problems in the past paying my bills or behind then i could understand them not wanting my bills to go any higher. I pay in full every month! And have never missed a payment. 

LOADS of problems with sky?!?!?  Cant believe that for one min smashbox!!! Sky are a delight to deal with.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Apr 2009)

samanthajane said:


> oh yeah that small print that nasa would find hard to translate!!!! And you dont actually sign anything with them they ramble on about a few things on the phone and you recieve "the terms of use" in the post afterwards.


These ones?


> *2.* *Using Sky Talk and our Acceptable Use Policy*
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## samanthajane (1 Apr 2009)

The calls that made my bill high were not part of the "free" or "no charge" part of my package!!


----------



## colm (2 Apr 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> You probably should have read the "acceptable use" policy that you must have signed up to?


Agreed!



samanthajane said:


> oh yeah that small print that nasa would find hard to translate!!!! And you dont actually sign anything with them they ramble on about a few things on the phone and you recieve "the terms of use" in the post afterwards.


You got Sky installed & didn't sign anything..
I find that hard to belive. Who signed off on the engineers work.
Also if you order Sky over the phone your verbal acceptance is recorded



> LOADS of problems with sky?!?!? Cant believe that for one min smashbox!!! Sky are a delight to deal with.


Agreed I have had Sky since digital was introduced in Ireland , I have never had a problem. Cancelling their service really is just cutting off your nose to spite your face. Whats the alternative?? UPC?? No way!!1


----------



## Smashbox (2 Apr 2009)

Quote:
LOADS of problems with sky?!?!? Cant believe that for one min smashbox!!! Sky are a delight to deal with. 


> Agreed I have had Sky since digital was introduced in Ireland , I have never had a problem


 
That part was sarcasm.


----------



## samanthajane (2 Apr 2009)

yeah verbal acceptance is not signing though is it! I didn't say i didn't agree to it. What i said it wasn't until after i had ordered it that i got the terms and conditions in the post. 

What is the point in saying you shoud of read the terms and conditions. The terms that the other person put up here is as much use as a chocolate kettle. I didn't go over what they termed as resonable use.....so what he thought that had to do with anything i dont know. This was totally different as i have said many times before!!!

I cant believe that no one else is gettig this.........

I wasn't on the phone for hours and hours taking advantage of the free calls. That has nothing to do with it. The bills had gone up to 100 ( althought i dont call that high ) through other phone calls. The sky talk is a package that i have signed up to, and i am paying for every month. They were still going to make me pay for this service although they wern't allowing me to use it. There reason for stopping the free call was because they didn't want my bill getting any higher....

1) who the hell are they to tell me what i can and cant afford on my phone bill. I have a PERFECT record for paying.

2) the free calls wouldn't even effect the value of my bill as it's free calls. 

3) why should i have to pay for a bill when it's not even due yet? You already pay a month in advance. 


Thats like them saying were not going to allow you to watch sky movies anymore but we are going going to charge you for it. Would you really carry on paying for it? No of course not you'd cancel it. So i'm not cutting off my nose to spite my face i'm choosing not to give anymore money to that company, because it's not right what they are doing. By them stopping my so called free calls i am in fact paying for them so how is that going to stop my bill getting any higher. It's a way of them getting more money from you. 

And how you didn't get the sarcasm part i've no idea!! Even my title alone gets the message across that i'm not happy with them.

And i can download everything that i want to watch,


----------



## colm (2 Apr 2009)

Whether you get the T & C before or after you have agreed to them...

Sorry smashbox for the mis understanding ( we should get some smilies on this site!)
But I have never had a problem. Can't say the same for the alternative UPC..


----------



## Smashbox (2 Apr 2009)

colm said:


> Sorry smashbox for the mis understanding ( we should get some smilies on this site!)


 
Colm.. you mean these guys...    ?! Haha

Yeah, in previous posts I have mentioned my hassles with Sky.. 4 boxes this year alone I think I'm on.


----------



## colm (2 Apr 2009)

Ahh there they are....


----------



## Kine (2 Apr 2009)

I love sky 

HD > all


----------



## Smashbox (2 Apr 2009)

I love Sky as in the program/set up. Like I love my Sky+ box. I use it all the time. But the engineers and reps on the phones are all useless. They replace a brand new box that wasnt working with a refurbished... then another refurbished... then another.


----------

